
Tokyo 2020 Olympics fireworks [video] - app4soft
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTyDcsZht3w
======
app4soft
Computer simulated fireworks with the program called _FWsim_. This is how
fireworks show was supposed to look during Olympic.[0]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBhfC2CpmXc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBhfC2CpmXc)

